# Jeryl sasser



## T1Mac (May 25, 2002)

stay or go? i heard gabe wants to keep him... he must know something we dont. he didnt get much playing time so we don't really kno much about him.
thoughts?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey, is he about 6'4" and a pg?
I say keep him as he probably doesn't cost a thing for the Magic.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Jeryl Sasser...*

I say keep Jeryl Sasser. He is a great player. He has good handles and great size for a PG, 6-6 200. He is an experianced player and has potential to be a Doug Christie, Ron Harper type player. He proved he could play in the Pre-Draft camp. I say give him alot of time next year and let him develop his skills. Imagine a Sasser 6-6, McGrady 6-8, Hill 6-8 line. That has to be one of the tallest. Hudson will probably bolt somewhere to get more PT, he wasn't a true PG anyways, so it will leave an opening for Sasser.

Projected Sasser Stats:
Jerl Sasser 22.9MPG 6.3PPG 4.5APG


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Troy Hudson might be leaving our team so I wouldn't be surprised at all if we keep Jeryl Sasser because he'd be our backup PG unless we draft Frank Williams because some people see him as a guy who might be bound for Orlando; I don't really see that happening though.

I've heard much about his stellar defensive play and also about his comparison with Doug Christie, let's hope he can actually prove that even more next season when he gets his chance..


----------

